# Scamp Grouper Destin



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## Triton228 (Jun 12, 2011)

ughhh... You are killing me!


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Good groceries!!


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

nice video thanks for sharing im about ready to target some grouper myself!


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

Now I can finally keep those gags we've been releasing all last month!


----------



## GIBBS29REG (Jun 21, 2011)

I need some of those electric reels.
Body can't handle all day in 300-400ft

Good Catch.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Do you video it now when you take a dump at home?


----------



## SaltFish (May 29, 2013)

That made me sick...


----------



## FromNolaToPcola (Jun 8, 2012)

Electric reels are for little girls


----------



## SaltFish (May 29, 2013)

FromNolaToPcola said:


> Electric reels are for little girls


Exactly! I live for the fight 400, 600ft, bring it on, it's just that much longer of a good time! I understand the green head using one.,


----------

